# races at park lane on fri feb 3 and 17 2012



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys races will be friday feb 3 rd and feb 17 and races on fri feb 3 rd will be last race with trans am bodys on afx magnatractions. starting on friday feb 17 th afx magnatractions we will be running these bodys on them , ferrari 512 m/ porsche 917 coupe/ corvette gt big tail/ tomy ford gt/ tomy corba coupe/ ferrari daytona/ porsche 934 whale tail/ porsche carrera 911/ bmw 320 i turbo/ monza gt/ bmw mi/ datsun 240 z these will be the afx bodys for the next few races ty zoom we go. we start at 7 pm


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Bodies*

What bodies do you classify as Trans Am Racing style bodies? Hope to be there:wave: PMS-Pancake Motor Sports


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Aurora Javelin, Camaro, Auto World 'Cuda


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You Al, just making sure I am on the right page. See ya soon.:thumbsup:


----------

